
Amazon and Microsoft employees caught up in sex trafficking sting - uladzislau
https://www.engadget.com/2017/12/25/amazon-microsoft-employees-sex-trafficking-sting/
======
damagednoob
> Among the emails, which were obtained through a public records request to
> the King County Prosecutor's Office, were 67 sent from Microsoft employee
> email accounts, 63 from Amazon accounts and dozens more from companies like
> Boeing, T-Mobile, Oracle and local Seattle tech firms.

As noted in the article, Microsoft has 125 000 employees. So it's another
clickbait headline. Nothing to see here.

On another note, when will people realise that they shouldn't use their work
email for personal matters?

------
horsecaptin
> Seattle's sex industry has grown right alongside its tech industry

Ah, yes. The healthy states of relationships in our country.

